# Puppy tests for civil protection dog?



## abozhilov (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello everyone. This is my fist post here and I hope to read good things related to my question. 
What I am looking for is GSD for civil protection. I am personally not interested in sports bloodlines and I wonder if there still full DDR kennels which produce GSD with straight backs and tough characters? This is the first side of the coin. 
The second is about the proper selection of a puppy. 
I do simple tests in three directions: prey drive, courage and fears. 
Prey drive is simple I can use flirt pole or a toy and start moving it in order to get the puppy attention and if it chases immediately it's a good sign. If the puppy bites the toy and try to steal it it's even better sign. 
The courage test is how he/she behaves in front of barrier. The barrier could be either physical or only psychical for the puppy. For example if the puppy has good amount of prey drive I'll move around a toy couple of times and then I put the toy behind me. If the puppy has the courage to get the toy behind me is very good sign for me. 
The test about fear is quite simple. I get metal plate and drop to the floor. What I would expect is after the noise puppy will not hide but get him/her attention and go to the plate to sniff it. 

Would be really great if you share your own tests and let me know about breeders who produce tough GSD according my criteria. 
Thank you!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm no professional, but when I look at pups I look for the one that will explore on its own, investigate what startled it, challenge an obstacle or barrier and willingly approach to meet you.
I like to observe litters as a whole and each pup on its own.
Any breeder of correct pups should be able to meet your criteria. Never understand the DDR fixation.
Can you explain why?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Not many if any true DDR but the ones that are being bred are low prey drive, more defense. I would check with Melinda Weber very knowledgeable with the DDR today. You can find her on FB and her kennel.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

If I had to guess, people are fixated on “pure DDRs” because they basically don’t exist anymore. It’s the whole want what you can’t have sort of thing, more valued because of rarity rather than real characteristics. 

To the OP, have you researched or contacted any potential breeders with your criteria? Reputable breeders often choose puppies for their prospective buyers since they’re the ones most knowledgeable about the lines, the pups, and how to pair them off with the best possible match.


----------

